# Growing Black/Ras berries



## redderthebetter (Mar 21, 2006)

Does any one have any experience growing either black or rasberries. I have a small strip of property behind my back yard and am considering planting a few bushes of either of these. I live in southern Illinios where we have a fairly long growing season. The area I am looking at recieves a fair amount of shade. I want to keep them out of the yard and on the other side of my fence for my kids sake. I think I have a local nursery that can supply me with the plantings. Does it take more that a season to bear fruit?


In addition to that, my house came with a couple of mature-out of control grape vines that I pruned and will try to coax some fruit off this year. I also have a nice little strawberry patch that ran us over with berries last year before I discovered this new hobby. There will be very little strawberry shortcake and smoothies this year if I have things my way. Besides, wine is lower in Carbs.







This hobby is way cheaper than woodworking, and takes up less room in the garage. I will try not to do both at the same time. Theonly out come would either be a unfinished five legged wine rack, or a trip to the local ER to re attach something.


Thanks for any inputs out there.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 22, 2006)

Depending on their age "redder" I would not count on any significant production of fruit until the 2nd year. Allso, I don't know about rasberries but the blackberries like a lot of sun. The more the better. I would also recommend a hybrid thornless.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 22, 2006)

Redder....I grow Red Raspberries and find they do great in full sun.....don't think they would do well in shade....
You said..."fair amount of shade", is that like half a day????Could you thin out your tree canopy and make more sun????... or.... plant them in the sunniest place you have and give it a try.




We lived at a farm that had wild Blackberries that grew in the woods, they only produced certain years, like maybe after a warm winter...they were not a dependable crop in this area.
Wild Blueberries grow near here in the pine forests, they like very acidy soils, also not a regular dependable crop....but soooooo goooood!!!
Ask your Agriculture Extension Agent for suggestions and varieties that do well in your area....


----------



## paubin (May 31, 2006)

I fully agree with the previous posts about full sun. The newer hybrids
are very prolific on production, but not until they are well
established, 2nd or sometimes 3rd year. One thing to keep in mind is
that most birds also love the berries and a net over the bushes as they
start getting close to ripening is a good idea. I cant wait to find a
house up here in Wyoming so I can get some myself. Good luck


----------



## Danny (Jul 27, 2006)

I planted 3 thornless plants this spring thatI bought from Gurneys. One plant did get a few berries on it this summer, butother than that, I just kept fertilized and watered. Plan on some blackberry wine (one of my favorites) hopefully next summer. 


This summer I'm just content with Kroger brand frozen berries. Start my gallon batch in a week or so.


----------



## jcnoren (Jul 27, 2006)

what is a name of a thornless raspberry varriety, so that next year I can be on the lookout ?
JC


----------



## grapeman (Jul 28, 2006)

One variety is Canby, see description. Good to zone 4. How far north are you?



*Canby* 
Developed in Oregon and introduced in 1953. Thornless Red Raspberry. Large, good flavored, firm, juicy, bright red berry with fine quality. This delicious flavored berry is one of the best in the Northwest for freezing, canning, cooking, and fresh eating. The canes are vigorous and productive. Heavy bearer. Canby does show a high level of virus resistance and aphid immunity. Sensitive to Root Rot so good soil drainage is required. Not adapted to heavy soils. Grows best in areas with cooler summers. Excellent winter hardiness in zones 4-8.


----------



## Danny (Jul 28, 2006)

Thinkmine were "Black Satin". They have a number of thornless varieties.


----------



## jcnoren (Jul 28, 2006)

Edmonton, Alberta Canada..i....have absolutely no idea what zone that is. I do have raspberries that spread onto my property from the neigbours and they are doing very well. Again clueless as to what varriety other than they have thorns but produce very well. I could do without the thorns. thanks
JC


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 28, 2006)

I grew up near Edmonton, it is a Zone 3 area...if you are in town you would have some extra protection.

From what I have read about the Thornless Raspberries and Blackberries, they tend to favor Zone 4 and higher....





I now live in Northern Minnesota, zone 3, but if I remember correctly...I believe Edmonton area temps were more brutal and winters longer....but loved those long summer days.

Here is a hardiness zone map 

http://www.usna.usda.gov/Hardzone/ushzmap.html

And one for Canada

http://atlas.nrcan.gc.ca/site/english/maps/environment/land/planthardi

Hope this is helpful...*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Dean (Jul 29, 2006)

Yep, regular thorny red raspberries do well in Edmonton, but blackberries are a different story. My mom still has a barely tamed raspberry patch up there, but always comes to visit in Vancouver during blackberry season because they just don't grow well up there. Edmonton winters can be brutal, but the last 5-10 years, they have been quite mild. Rarely is there a white Xmas like it used to be.


----------

